# Suitable clay for producing a hamon



## ForeverLearning (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi all, back for some wisdom.

I am looking to feature a hamon on my second knife, but I am unsure as to the material I should use.

I am looking at fireplace cement but have bought modelling clay?

Is modelling clay a waste of time? I am worried I've wasted a purchase


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 7, 2019)

im no blacksmith but i have seen someone in a IG feed say they use diatomaceous earth sometimes


----------



## ForeverLearning (Apr 7, 2019)

Wdestate said:


> im no blacksmith but i have seen someone in a IG feed say they use diatomaceous earth sometimes


Are you trying to say I can use almost anything? I will definitely not be using that material only due to the fact it is not available nearby.


----------



## Wdestate (Apr 7, 2019)

They sell it at hardware stores and stuff to kill bugs


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 7, 2019)

You need something that will withstand the temperature required for heat treatment, stay on the blade during the heating and quenching, and slow the cooling of the steel during quenching so it doesn't fully harden under the clay, so I have doubts that modeling clay will do.

Satanite is often used, but furnace cement is a suitable alternative that some makers prefer.


----------

